# Pre-infusion and Tamping



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

What are peoples thoughts on pre-infusion? Does it make a difference, and it is something you can do manually by turning the pump on and off quickly, before pulling a shot?

Also, with the Silvia, how much pressure do people apply when tamping? I tamp quite heavily and I'm wondering what are the effects of tamping lightly?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes pre infusion does make a difference if applied correctly either by a lever machine , and e 61 group head or some PIDS will try and replicate this on single boiler non e61 machines . Turning a pump on and off on a silvia , will not replicate preinfsuion .

Tamping is a variable along with dose , distribution and grind size that effect extraction time and taste .As long as it level there is not set pressure ,and is the least important variable that effects extraction (my opinion only ) .

Find something the levels the grinds , that you can replicate each time , that fits in with the grind , dose and distribution to get the extraction your after . Don't stress over it being 30 lbs or not . Try and make it the same and level . Then work the other variables .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pre-infusion makes a huge difference. I'm not familiar with your machine , someone on here will know.

Why dont you try some experiments for yourself on tamping?. I would suggest sticking to a tamp and gain the muscle memory to repeat over and over. Its one less variable to worry about.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if my Fracino Classic has pre-infusion, it's not a lever but when I press the button the rotary pump kicks in at 4 bar for a few seconds before going to 10bar.

I suppose you can count that as pre-infusion.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, weird, I could never tell with this machine. It doesn't state it anywhere that it has preinfusion but sounded like it did!

Got any pics of your shiny new knobs Jason??


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah yes got them yesterday mate. The old ones were the same as mine and the new ones didn't fit, wrong screw thread size???

So I just used the shiny covers. Haha

Thanks for them anyway mate.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi can we try and keep the thread for track for OP first post ...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry!.........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Marty try this clip , may give. You an insight into how an e61 delivers pre infusion what it does etc , and why a silvia can't ....


----------

